# Where is my breakfast!



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I think this magnificent bird is viewing the menu around our garden :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Lovely sparrowhawk.Haven`t had one in my garden for a while,well not that I`ve seen anyway.  

Iv`e had a blackcap though which you dont see many of,so well happy with that one.  

steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Well my wife is the bird watcher TBH, well I do bird watch but I get a clip around the ear from her then  

It’s great seeing these birds of prey, but I feel so sorry for the little ones that are their prey, I know it’s nature ... But  

MHS…Rob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Well my wife is the bird watcher TBH, well I do bird watch but I get a clip around the ear from her then
> 
> ...


Hi Rob

It doesn`t worry me.I see it from a different angle.If there are loads of hawks about,there are also loads of small birds about.The hawk numbers reflect the abundance of prey.

steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Hi Rob It doesn`t worry me.I see it from a different angle.If there are loads of hawks about,there are also loads of small birds about.The hawk numbers reflect the abundance of prey.steve


Hi Steve,

Hmm, very good point :wink: Just wish all the birds would eat the bird seed and bread etc we put out and not each other :wink: There again, I am well aware that nature takes it's coarse 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes Rob.Nature takes its coarse.Predation keeps things in check,keeps the balance so to speak.

steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Nature is nature and survival of the fittest/fastest/ most alert.

I must loose some weight an become more active (looks about for large slavering vulture) 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------

